# mavstalk.com?



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

anyone here go there? they ignorant hypocrites can dish it out but cant take it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't....

I think couple posters here do though.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I used to.. I just made a new account but I just go and check things out, I dont post. They get some access that no one else does.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Everytime someone posts on mavstalk.com, a cat dies.


----------

